
Eligible (YC S12) Demos How to Use Git, Hub and Keybase for Commit Signing - bradmccarty
https://eligible.com/blog/commit-signing-with-git-hub-keybase-and-gpg/
======
tristor
Author here, I know this particular topic has been covered to various degrees
by previous posters, but I am happy to answer any questions anyone has
regarding the commit signing aspects or our automated pull-request validation
processes.

Thanks.

